# The 121 Rupee remote control for your PC



## mod-the-pc (May 2, 2006)

It's simple, cheap and effective and its applications are countless!!! Do try it out.

I've uploaded the tutorial to Rapidshare due to the limitation here.
Here's the link : DIY Infrared receiver for your PCv1.zip - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2006)

how check that my pc has a IRDA port which is nessary for this ????????


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 2, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> how check that my pc has a IRDA port which is nessary for this ????????


 This does not require IrDA. Please read the tutorial  fully


----------



## mario_pant (May 2, 2006)

AWSOME DuDE!
just one thing... did u make this thing on a PCB or in the air/with wires??


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 3, 2006)

@mario_pant I did't use PCB, Just connected the legs of the diff components (and is that what u mean by "in the air") ???


----------



## mario_pant (May 3, 2006)

yes i meant to say that only by in the air....
anyways what is the range you get from it?
can u trap the mouse control with tis thing?


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 3, 2006)

It works fine in my room which is just 5M long so i've not tried it for ranges above this. Yes, u can emulate mouse events with this by getting a proper software like Girder!!!


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2006)

how said connect it COM port?
how do i know where is my com post?(any pic's)

i have msi k8mm-v mobo ?


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 3, 2006)

Ur COM port goes here !!!

*img67.imageshack.us/img67/6836/mb24ru.th.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2006)

thanx, for info
anyways nice work! ! !


----------



## Andyiz (May 3, 2006)

Good TUT, But can it completly replace Keyboard and mouse.
CAn u specify where is all these applicable.


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 3, 2006)

@Andyiz it can replace a Keyboard and mouse (provided you get a remote control with soo many keys !!! which u probably wont)  but thats not what this was intended for. Just use it for converting ur PC into a jukebox!!!


----------



## kjuvale (May 4, 2006)

Where can I get these parts , are these available in any electric shop


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 5, 2006)

@kjuvale, you can get them at local electronics shops.


----------



## kjuvale (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for reply, it really looks interesting i am planning to create one. But i have one question in mind does this really works?


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 5, 2006)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> But i have one question in mind does this really works?


Hey I've created five of that for my friends and we are using our PC as our jukebox !!!


----------



## kjuvale (May 5, 2006)

mod-the-pc said:
			
		

> Hey I've created five of that for my friends and we are using our PC as our jukebox !!!


I have really no doubt about your work, i have read your guide its really nice and there is also given how it works. I was only talking about if it will  work if i do it as i dont know much about electronics. I just used incorrect words above. thanks.


----------



## Delta (May 5, 2006)

Excellent work man. I appreciate this kind of mods.


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 5, 2006)

Thanks @Delta, that'll keep me motivated to try out things like that


----------



## kjuvale (May 5, 2006)

@mod-the-pc  
I created one today just took 1/2hr. and its working. thanks for such great tutorial. is ther any software to control windows


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 6, 2006)

@kjuvale try these
*PC Remote Control*

  Key press simulation. You can specify Alt, Ctrl or Shift modifiers.
  Mouse movement and click control.
  Execution of external applications.
  PostMessage API function access to send Windows type messages.
  Volume control.
  Computer log off, reboot or shutdown.
  Windows management.
  On Screen Display of system parameters or free text. 

*IR Assistant*


 Control almost all Windows applications, e.g. DVD, MP3, CD-players, TV-cards, slide shows etc, and especially SesamTV Media Center, full multimedia software for TV viewing.
 Download SesamTV Media Center!
 Emulate mouse actions (cursor movements and button clicks)
 Launch applications
 Execute macros on different target windows
 Execute mouse clicks on predefined locations (useful for example with Windows CD player)

Can be used with media players like *BSPlayer* and *Media Player Classic*

Also *Girder* is a good tool for windows control using the remote


----------



## Chirag (May 6, 2006)

Can i use my Tv-tuner remote for


----------



## aku (May 6, 2006)

Simply Gr8 post dude... kip it up


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 6, 2006)

@chirag which brand/model TV tuner do u have?
Thanks @akuCRACKER


----------



## mario_pant (May 7, 2006)

wow mann.....
this workz GR8!
i made one today on a GP-PCB it works wonderfully!

just looking for how to trap the mouse....


----------



## mario_pant (May 7, 2006)

which is the BEST control app among those?


----------



## Chirag (May 7, 2006)

I have Lightwave tuner card. My bro got it frm Dubai.


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 7, 2006)

@mario_pant Girder is my choice. 
@chirag, this is the first time I'm comming across Lightwave. Definitely its worth a try using its remote as winlirc supported even cheap chinese dvd player remotes!!!


----------



## kjuvale (May 10, 2006)

*is there any way to create usb dvice?*


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 12, 2006)

Yes that should be possible, do let me know if u manage to make one.

@mod-the-pc will be off to a no-pc-land for somedays and hence will not able to spend time in this board for sometime


----------



## vandit (May 13, 2006)

hey how abt. transmitter.... check this..... here


----------



## chesss (May 14, 2006)

This is something that I would definitely try! Thanks a lot for sharing man.

A slightly offtopic thing(since I couldn't view 2 images) *www.dfki.uni-kl.de/~miller/no-word


----------



## chesss (May 14, 2006)

Hey i got a L7805 voltage regultor instead of 78l05. will that work?
Heres a pic of what I have *www.robot-italy.com/images/220001.jpg

Secondly is it possible to use the larger female connector.  Larger as in greater than 9-pin


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 15, 2006)

@chesss not sure though they have same op voltage. Do try and let us know the results.



			
				chesss said:
			
		

> Secondly is it possible to use the larger female connector. Larger as in greater than 9-pin


Yes u can use the 25-pin (DB-25) one too


----------



## cyrux (May 15, 2006)

Fianlly got through this. the circuit worked and could get the raw codes. but just after learning one button the circuit failed to respond. shall try again today

Edit: Got it working completely...wow!! finally done it.


----------



## chesss (May 16, 2006)

> @chesss not sure though they have same op voltage. Do try and let us know the results.


 Ok thanks, will try tomorrow, broke one of the legs while bending.


----------



## Kniwor (May 16, 2006)

that is a good post, thanks...


----------



## vandit (May 17, 2006)

what did u all transmit...i mean what use u all made of it..... maybe turning off , on AC or somethin like that....


----------



## eureca_eureca (May 17, 2006)

i am using PCTV pro , pctv software not installed , can u tell meif i can use the remote and the reciever i got with the card for controling , i tried but it didnt recieve any signal , but using *www.pcremotecontrol.com software , iam able to see the signals recieved on each key press ..but i dont know how to configure to play winamp or any other software. please help me do that..do i need a plugin for winamp too for this to work ?


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 17, 2006)

@eureca_eureca WinLIRC requires a receiver different from the one bundled with  PCTV. There may be other softwares to use ur PCTV remote & Receiver.
 PCRemoteControl supports keypress simulation so 
1. Enable global hotkeys in Winamp5
2. Map appropriate remote buttons to simulate the global hotkey for winamp.

Doing this does not require a plugin !!!

However I' not sure of PCRemoteContol's support for PCTV remote support


----------



## eureca_eureca (May 17, 2006)

Sly control is a software that control almost every thing with remote , even with pctv remote and several otehr brands , but its a shareware

and using winLIRC the remote control window looks ugly  but it does the job..

if u got any other software that can do the same without a plugin please inform me


----------



## pradisdeep (Oct 13, 2006)

the file has been deleted can any one please upload it again....................


----------



## int86 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ya file is deleted. Any uploaders.


----------



## arunks (Oct 14, 2006)

hey from can i get the tutorial..it has been deleted from rapidshare
__________
here is what i searched

*stuff.nekhbet.ro/2006/07/10/make-an-infrared-remote-control-for-pc.html


----------



## freakitude (Oct 14, 2006)

gr8


----------



## arunks (Oct 14, 2006)

today i bought all required stuff and it costed me only Rs. 52 in total instead of Rs.121..

SO its very cheap to make..

i will try 2moro by connecting all the components,,


----------



## mod-the-pc (Oct 15, 2006)

I've uploaded again. Get it from *rapidshare.de/files/36781966/DIY_Infrared_receiver_for_your_PCv1.zip.html


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 15, 2006)

if its ur own creation why can't u post it in forum itself only b'cos after every month u need to upload the files again.


----------



## arunks (Oct 16, 2006)

yahooooooooo

i made it,...it worked.

tell me onething cant i use my infra red port for the same purpose..

i mean i have infra red dongle bought for my mobile..so can i use it for same purpose


----------



## mod-the-pc (Oct 17, 2006)

@gary4gar- the file size exceeds the limitation in this forum
@desmataks- to my knowledge IrDA uses diffrent frequency and cannot be used with consumer device remotes.


----------



## arunks (Oct 17, 2006)

my remote is working with winlirc.

but now how to use it to control other applications..

my winamp remote plugin is not working.

so tell me which software can i use to conrol windows and its applications


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 17, 2006)

mod-the-pc said:
			
		

> @gary4gar- the file size exceeds the limitation in this forum
> @desmataks- to my knowledge IrDA uses diffrent frequency and cannot be used with consumer device remotes.


i mean do not attach it as file but it be can post here in form of text & pictures. so will be easier for everyone to read.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 17, 2006)

Your tutorial deserves to be in the next months Digit.


----------



## mod-the-pc (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks @gaurav_indian


----------



## sushantsaurabh (Oct 18, 2006)

hi guys i live in Aligarh (U.P) but i m unable to find the IC & the remote. So plz can any one help me on this. if its avilable in delhi tell me the place and the shop name.

thanx


----------



## praka123 (Oct 18, 2006)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Your tutorial deserves to be in the next months Digit.


exactly.
btw will it work on linux as Linux Infra-red Remote Control(lirc) support is already there..


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2006)

^^^
acutally winlirc is derived from lirc only.
so i think it will work, btw try & repost back


----------



## mod-the-pc (Oct 19, 2006)

@prakash kerala I've used the lirc receiver with an HTPC flavor of Linux (GeeXbox) and hence it should work with other flavors of Linux too


----------



## kirtan (Oct 19, 2006)

hey dude.I'm facing some problems downloading the file.Can u send me the file to my mail-id.


----------



## mod-the-pc (Oct 20, 2006)

@kirtan & others unable to download from rapidshare try Megaupload


----------



## arunks (Oct 21, 2006)

my remote is working with winlirc.

but now how to use it to control other applications..

my winamp remote plugin is not working.

so tell me which software can i use to conrol windows and its applications


----------



## mod-the-pc (Oct 21, 2006)

Try PC Remote Conrol/Girder/IR Assistant. Media Player Classic and BSPlayer support winlirc.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 22, 2006)

very nice tut


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice Tut buddy!

Btw do u hav ne way to make a woofer/speaker wireless. I mean I listen songs on my pc lotsa time but i have my comp in other room where i'm not comfortable to listen songs (everyone else gets disturbed ) in short i just want to take my woofer in a room at a distance of 3 - 4 metres. I have no problem in giving electric supply to my woofer but i want to make it wireless.

I dun wanna use ne extention wire for the same purpose.


----------



## mod-the-pc (Oct 25, 2006)

@The Incredible - Try making a FM transmitter & receiver. I guess it should be the easiest and cheapest way to go wireless.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 25, 2006)

Good work dude!!  I have hosted this tutorial now. So people can download it from here. It will save them from the trouble of waiting at rapidshare


----------



## Ashishjmd (Oct 25, 2006)

hi i m not able to open Rapidshare link Kindly help


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 25, 2006)

mod-the-pc said:
			
		

> @The Incredible - Try making a FM transmitter & receiver. I guess it should be the easiest and cheapest way to go wireless.



Thanks for the reply bro but i'm a dumbo in doing all these things. Do you know any tutorial which can help me in doing so??? I have no idea how to do it. It would be better for me if i get a tutorial like the one given here of Rs121 remote , i.e., with diagrams and detail abt requirement mentioned.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 26, 2006)

Ashishjmd said:
			
		

> hi i m not able to open Rapidshare link Kindly help



I have given an alternate download link in my previous post. Please have a look.


----------



## int86 (Oct 28, 2006)

@mod-the-pc

Want more on making FM transmitter


----------



## mod-the-pc (Oct 29, 2006)

@int86 & @The Incredible - i've never tried making one. Just google for DIY FM transmitters / receivers.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 6, 2006)

Is that a 47 ohm diode or is it really a 4 thousand 7 hundred ohm diode, Please specify cause im very much confused!!
Anyway gr8 work!! Keep it up!


----------



## sridatta (Nov 20, 2006)

Guys.. check out this.. this is working really..  Its really awesome...

I have made my pc into a remote contol jukebox not with 121 rs, but with 60 rs only. 

Interested guys.. try out..


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 13, 2006)

Superb Yaar I Was Looking For It From Past One Year Thanx Man Really Thanx.


----------



## mod-the-pc (Dec 13, 2006)

anilmail17 said:
			
		

> Superb Yaar I Was Looking For It From Past One Year Thanx Man Really Thanx.


 You're welcome !


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 13, 2006)

OFF TOPIC...
can u help with this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42078


----------



## mod-the-pc (Dec 13, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC...
> can u help with this
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42078


Telephones been designed for human voice (300 - 4000 Hz I guess)and they're are not meant for music. 
So getting a cordless headphone would be better option. However if you still insist on the DIY approach, make a FM transmitter as others have suggested !!!


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 14, 2006)

mod-the-pc said:
			
		

> Telephones been designed for human voice (300 - 4000 Hz I guess)and they're are not meant for music.
> So getting a cordless headphone would be better option. However if you still insist on the DIY approach, make a FM transmitter as others have suggested !!!



who is talking abt telephones...ur getting it wrong....i want to hear winamp songs form my computer in bedroom even if i am in my dinning room out...on my head phone...also i want  (of its possible) to transfer sound form my TV to head phone ..so that i can easily watch TV late night


----------



## mod-the-pc (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh "Cordless headphone" you said ...I've been hunting for a multi handset cordless telephone all these days and anything starting with cordless seems to be a telephone for me..


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 14, 2006)

mod-the-pc said:
			
		

> Oh "Cordless headphone" you said ...I've been hunting for a multi handset cordless telephone all these days and anything starting with cordless seems to be a telephone for me..



so any solution...


----------



## mod-the-pc (Dec 14, 2006)

Try this if you prefer the DIY approach


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 14, 2006)

mod-the-pc said:
			
		

> Try this if you prefer the DIY approach



i am no elex stud....simplified one or can u simplify that


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 15, 2006)

can u send me links where i can downlaod winamp plugin i used the link provided in your document but it provides source code but not the binary(dll) file. Also give me links to other tools like  PC Remote Conrol,Girder and IR Assistant
__________
i found all programs thanx buddy thnx. my remote control is working fine


----------



## rook!e (Nov 9, 2008)

_*plz upload the tut again.*_


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2008)

Now, thats a useful bump!


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 9, 2008)

^^correct


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 9, 2008)

upload again

*www.mailnspace.com/download/forums/DIY_Infrared_receiver_for_your_PCv1.zip

mirror found i n a earlier post


----------



## Ph4x0r (Nov 10, 2008)

^
ty


----------



## mod-the-pc (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks @tgpraveen for hosting the file again. Wish I had my own server...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey, if i'm not mistaken, u r posting after a long time.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the upload, I noticed this thread today itself & was surprised to find out the date on which it was created. :shocked:


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 12, 2008)

I purchase equipment to make one more, it cost just 30bucks


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 12, 2008)

i cant open it...

it says !   C:\Documents and Settings\jerin.samuel\Desktop\DIY_Infrared_receiver_for_your_PCv1.zip: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 12, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> i cant open it...
> 
> it says !   C:\Documents and Settings\jerin.samuel\Desktop\DIY_Infrared_receiver_for_your_PCv1.zip: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged


Do you have any Archiver programs installed?,
Try WinRAR(paid) or IZArc(Free)

else, try downloading again


----------



## int86 (Nov 17, 2008)

@gary
Tell us about progress of your remote.


----------



## tracy16 (Nov 17, 2008)

thank you so much for this info.... i am a newbie here and am amazed the fabulous technology talks that you people have. i hope i will be a part of this 

thanks everybody
tracy16
keyword research


----------



## pinkcity_prince (Nov 17, 2008)

rapid share link does not work?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 18, 2008)

int86 said:


> @gary
> Tell us about progress of your remote.


Its Complete!
But, There one goof up. I used Male DB9 connector by mistake.

Now i have to start-over again


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 26, 2008)

Its a nice tutorial.
But dell inspiron users like me already are using IR remote.

*beside any one interested in IR based touchscreen tutorial? I will post it if you would be interested???*


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah sure puchne ki kya baaat hai


----------



## amey_dude (Nov 28, 2008)

Please can you repost the links as they are not working...Also i am very much interested in your touchscreen tutorial as well...


----------



## deadlyheart4u (Dec 15, 2008)

no file there in the link, check and update.


----------



## paroh (Dec 15, 2008)

Both links are dead so pls upload again


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

Check the previous posts (Page 3).

Mirror: *www.mailnspace.com/download/forums/DIY_Infrared_receiver_for_your_PCv1.zip


----------



## ampd5 (Dec 16, 2008)

link is not working!!!

Thanks anyway.....





QwertyManiac said:


> Check the previous posts (Page 3).
> 
> Mirror: *www.mailnspace.com/download/forums/DIY_Infrared_receiver_for_your_PCv1.zip






thanks!!!


----------



## rajzoo1 (Dec 31, 2008)

very owesome


----------



## anant197 (Apr 2, 2009)

hey ur file has expired both on rapidshare and megaupload
how can i download it???


----------



## Bill Gates (Apr 22, 2009)

anant197 said:


> hey ur file has expired both on rapidshare and megaupload
> how can i download it???



Download it frm Here:
*www.mailnspace.com/download/f..._your_PCv1.zip


----------



## midhu (May 11, 2009)

Due,,,

when I clicked on the link both 4 rapid and mega I h'v gt

""The file could not be found. Please check the download link. "

cud u plz re upload it.....


----------



## sagar.best (May 11, 2009)

can anybody upload that tutorial again.... 'coz the file has been deleted


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

arre pure thread ko padho!!!


----------



## demigod (May 12, 2009)

Guys here is the exact Tutorial How to build an IR receiver

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/37473_ocmvh/DSC00900.JPG 

Yet it to test in Hackintosh


----------



## midhu (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Brother


----------



## demigod (May 12, 2009)

i need some help on Fedora 10 ? please help me in vista there is a error some MFC71.dll missing .Hackintosh its not supported directly. so Only way is linux.its some thing like dialog missing 

i will post the error in Fedora tomorrow i am sleepy now.


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 13, 2009)

i am going to try this sooooon. just need to get my ass to the electronics store for the IR receiver. rest is there is my electronics junk


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

mod-the-pc said:


> It's simple, cheap and effective and its applications are countless!!! Do try it out.
> 
> I've uploaded the tutorial to Rapidshare due to the limitation here.
> Here's the link Rapidshare
> ...


The links do not work!!!!


----------



## harinderbhasin (Jun 26, 2009)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jun 27, 2009)

We can also bluetooth as remote control.


----------



## ritesh.techie (Jul 10, 2009)

can someone upload the file it is not there


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2009)

Too bad my soldering iron got rusted or I could do the soldering part myself.

Anyway, I'm going to SP Road next sunday (sunday after tomorrow) when I'll try buying another soldering iron and will then post updated prices for all components.

Hope Lirc is easy to configure with KDE4.3 keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jul 13, 2009)

Rapidshare link does not working..pls upload file again..


----------



## mailyash89 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey those of you who have built this remote.....can anyone please tell me how to configure IRAssistant with WinLIRC??
Please help!!


----------



## nehra (Aug 15, 2010)

please reupload it as none of links are working.Plz upload in mediafire


----------



## The Conqueror (May 28, 2011)

Links are not working..


----------



## giprabu (Jul 11, 2011)

pls re-upload...
links are not working...


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Whoa guys, stop bumping dead threads, someone lock this up, the op last came here in april, try googling for similar devices.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 24, 2011)

Links won't work for many people as Rapidshare & Megaupload have been blocked by DoT... (AFAIK)


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't spent a single penny, I used my android phone to connect to my pc as remote


----------



## dreamDIGIT (Sep 28, 2011)

Bro, I cannot find the file in the link.


----------



## tkin (Sep 28, 2011)

*www.city-data.com/forum/attachments/oklahoma/23753d1216512869-official-oklahoma-forum-chattin-thread-rip-thread.jpg


----------



## icebags (Jan 4, 2012)

surfing 2 pages gave me this link. check:

How to build an IR receiver


----------



## mod-the-pc (Jan 16, 2014)

Updated links in the initial post just in case someone is still interested.


----------



## Prashmith (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice,i like this.


----------

